# tell me if this is bad....



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

ok so i been feeding my tegus groundturkey meat and egg.i havent been giving as much egg since they been taking the ground turkey.but the other day they didnt really seem interested in it.although i got home late since i been in class all day.at first they wouldent take the meat.the bigger one wont really eat unless i feed it to him/her(not sure of the sex yet)so i got the idea of dipping some of the rolled up tukey balls into blood from the venison i have.the blood is fresh but i was wondering if that is a bad idea.

tell me what u guys think =]


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

My columbian is eating every other day now. The first week I had him I tried every day, and he wouldn't eat every day, so now I feed him every other day and he eats almost all that I offer him. Unless your tegu is sick it will eat when it's hungry so don't worry if they don't eat every single day.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 22, 2010)

I havn't personally tried deer but Bobby offers some to his tegus occasionally. He says they won't touch it unless he mixes in some turkey or chicken, so I guess they don't usually like venison so much, but no harm in trying. Live prey is usually effective, try some crickets, roaches, mealworms, pinkies, etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

hmm i tryed to give em some venison and they turned there nose up to it.=/
yeah i been trying to feed em every day they usually eat alot tho.i could try live id have to find a pinky tho.they wont take crickets or super worms.and i found ot they only take the turkey if i roll it into a ball....haha stuburn lizards.


----------



## Orion (Sep 23, 2010)

Me, my B&W, and the 2 Colombians I had exclusively eat venison. It has little fat, no growth hormone and its free. I know everything thats in it since I process it myself. I have not needed to buy beef in years except for an occasional good flank, prime rib etc. Saves tons of money.
My Colombians were picky eaters. When I got them all they wanted to do was eat scrambled eggs. They would go a couple days without eating trying to hold out for eggs. I would offer venison, chicken, fish, super worms and crickets. They would drive me nuts because one week they would pick only one thing they would eat the the next week it would be something different and would not touch what they preferred the previous week.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't think eating any one thing exclusively is a good idea, health-wise, for you or your tegus. Sometimes when animals pick a favorite food and try to hold out like you describe, creating a mix can help. You can chop everything up and mix it together and if they pick through it try using a food processor.


----------



## Orion (Sep 23, 2010)

Exclusively meaning meat wise. I dont feed my Tegus store bought beef. Their diets include chicken (store bought, fish (caught or store boought, scrambled egg, super worms, crickets, grapes, strawberries and occasionally bananas. I guess the point I was trying to make is that venison is good for Tegus :cheers


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't know about the dipping in blood, though. Blood is such a rich media for bacteria to grow. It only takes a few hours to get a nice bacteria count going. I understand the idea behind it, but I would skip it.

I have a Colombian that gets fixated on eggs. He will hold out for a loooong time! Sometimes I find that I only need to dip something in egg or drop a bit of egg on a mixture to get him to start eating and he's fine.

You want to watch calcium supplementation with raw meats and such since it is so low in calcium and high in phosphorous. Low calcium and low temperatures with fall coming can cause their appetites to decline as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

ahh,that does makes sence i stoped dipping it in blood and there both eating,i baught some gizards and hearts.(chicken)and they love it.i also tryed a pinkie but had to.......dicect it a little go get the bigger one to eat it.so needless to say i wont be giving to many of those.i had to dip stuf fin egg for a while too,well that was before i tryed the gizzards and hearts.still trying to find that cod liver oil tho.not many stores have it and those that do only have a pill form....


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Go to the health food store ..They should have cod liver oil .. A pint bottle should cost less than ten dollars.. It should last for years ..


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Orion... Have you feed deer liver ??? is it a replacement for beef Or arnt these lizards that touchy ...I have lots of deer elk and bear not to mention pork rabbits of all sizes chickens of all sizes I could even incubate chicken eggs for a few weeks and feed .


----------



## Orion (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey Montana I have never had a deer liver to feed them. My Aunt, Dad or brother usually steals them before I can get the chance....they usually raid my freezer on a regular basis once the season starts. Once the lizards come out of hibernation the livers are long gone. I will have to hide one this year by labeling the package LIZARD instead of liver.


----------

